
Show HN: Dad Jokes Texted Daily - chasedehan
http://dadjoke.info/
======
chasedehan
Hey HN!

I put this together for fun and thought I would share. It won't cost you
anything, I promise not to spam you, and you can opt out at any time.

Sorry, but it will only work with US phone numbers at this time. I'm sending
the messages with Twilio and its pretty expensive to send outside the US. Some
people have offered suggestions on ways around it and when I get some time
I'll try to work out a solution.

You can see the repo here with the database abstracted away:
[https://github.com/chasedehan/DadJokeJunkie](https://github.com/chasedehan/DadJokeJunkie)

------
perilunar
Nice idea, but why not have the daily joke on the homepage as well?

~~~
jevin
Yes, this definitely needs at least a joke on the homepage. You have space on
the right side. You could have a few jokes that are shown randomly on page
load. That would be nice.

------
sparrish
This is great. I was looking for that 'something' to take my Dad jokes to the
next level, this is it. My kids' eyes are gonna roll... I love it. Thanks for
making this.

